# Anybody from Cuernavaca??



## pazenel (Feb 2, 2012)

Anybody from Cuernavaca??


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I heard it is a ghost town, or was that Pozos?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Perhaps that is why he's yelling... to wake the dead.


----------



## pazenel (Feb 2, 2012)

Cuernavaca is not a ghost town. I know many americans live here, but I lost contact.

BEST WEATHER IN THE WORLD¡
FLOWERS EVERYWHERE.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

circle110 said:


> Perhaps that is why he's yelling... to wake the dead.


I am resisting the urge to kill all four of these Cuernavaca threads for being duplicative.


----------



## pazenel (Feb 2, 2012)

Dear Moderator, 
Please go ahead kill them. I am sorry for posting duplicates.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Why not answer my question about amounts you wish to transfer?

to answer your question:

Yes,the stock market,the peso/dollar and the tides of the ocean will be going down, then it will go up, then it go down again, then up again forever, if someone could predict what a currency would do in the future they would be living on their own island and not reading this board....flip a coin........


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

*Paeznel*

P, Check your personal message in box.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Kill, kill, kill! You know I would have.


----------



## pazenel (Feb 2, 2012)

what a nice reception to a new member


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Paznel, I am a member of a couple different forums on various topics. Before making my first post in any forum I always read it for a while to get a feel for the culture of that particular forum and how they do things.

If you had done so here, you would have seen that the folks here tend to share a little information about themselves and answer questions when asked of them. Not to mention the fact that nobody else uses a 36 point font in their posts.

The folks here are very nice and extremely helpful in my experience but the forum was around a long time before you or I came around and it's our job to fit in... sort of like when we gringos arrive in Mexico -- it's not our culture so it's up to us to adapt to them not the other way around.

Read the forum a bit and then retry your posts. If you do, you'll find a wealth of knowledge and helpfulness here.


----------



## susanita (Nov 20, 2011)

*Cuernavaca Resident*

Yes, I recently moved to Cuernavaca from IL.


----------

